#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  萌死的幼鳥（圖多）

## wingwolf

如題就是超萌的幼年鳥類專輯！
獨樂樂不如眾樂樂，萌物一定要和大家分享XD（哎？）

白頰噪鶥的蛋首陣，“誰敢比我更幼？”（不）



還不會飛的小虎皮鸚鵡






小白頰噪鶥

    有吃的有吃的！


我瞪！


他剛瞪完我，就轉回去睡了！（囧）




乳臭未幹的小樹麻雀



啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊萌翻了！（你慢著）






一臉無辜樣(?)的小小鸊鷉






扭來扭去賣萌的小白頭鵯








感謝觀看~~^^

----------


## 蠢狼/阿罪

((鼻血先噴((別
成鳥已經很萌了幼鳥更是萌上加萌////
羽毛膨起的時後好像一團毛球噢噢毛茸茸的wwwww
感謝分享!!!!!((擦鼻血

呃呃是說好多字不會唸=w="""
查了一下才恍然大悟XDD

----------


## 燄瀆

好、好萌！(噴血倒地
那靈動的雙眼~那柔軟的羽毛~那無辜的姿態>////<
不過羽毛為甚麼會蓬起啊(歪頭)沒研究過鳥抱歉OTZ  但是還是好萌啊(喂你
那小樹麻雀嘴裡是不是叼著食物？也分我一口啊>口<(被啄死)
最後一張的歪頭疑惑臉我簡直...(直擊，再起不能
太感謝分享了...！

----------


## wingwolf

首先感謝兩位的觀看和回覆^^


To 阿罪
幼鳥毛蓬蓬的，眼神和行為又很呆呆的(?)，組合起來太萌了啊XDD
鳥的名字有極多都是生僻字，不會念是正常的^^

To 燄瀆
幼年的羽毛通常都挺蓬的，可能和尾脂腺沒發育完善之類的有關係~~~
另外最後一幅的“特別蓬”是因為——他自己扯的（不我是說他自己在梳理羽毛的時候弄的）
（具體見附件）
沒錯，小樹麻雀確實在吃東西^^ 不過他們吃的是草籽，燄瀆想要嗎？XD

----------


## ebixview

幼鳥一直都會給人一直憨厚可愛的樣子

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

全部都好卡哇伊啊！感謝羽狼分享！^_^

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

疑!?原來小綠綠[愛鳥的名字=///=]是小虎皮鸚鵡,好可愛歐
第一張的鳥蛋看起來好可...愛[可口]

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

被－－萌－－殺－－！
 肚子胖胖是萌點(? 好想戳肚子
 毛色很好看 而且好順滑 就像被打理過一樣美阿
不知道圖一是否你造的 有點可愛XDDD
小白頰噪鶥肯定是這樣的想法－－－＞那邊有頭怪狼　算了～反正他爬不上來吃我:3 (開啟無視模式睡覺~~)

----------


## 狼の寂

哇呀~ OwO  好多可愛的鳥類朋友啊~ :wuffer_howl: 
嗨~呀!   小寂覺得除了鸚鵡之外，其他的都好可愛  >w<
看到牠們一隻隻都胖胖的，讓咱好想... (舔嘴巴

感謝羽狼大的分享~     : 3

----------

